# NUST Entrance test preparation 2012



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi,
I have a request for all the students who gave the test last year or has some info regarding the test to guide me as I have not done FSC but trying my best to do it. I have asked many students and most of them say that cramming of FSC books will work but i do not understand how I am supposed to do this. For UHS thank God they have given a syllabus and bulk of the stuff from FSC is removed but for NUST there is no particular syllabus.
i have heard that nust exam is easy for foreign students and those who have done a-levels, to what extent is this right?
please share your opinion
thanks


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Well...to be honest, that's not very accurate. For NUST, it's just like the UHS but has more of the course. The official syllabus isn't released but it's assumed to cover all the course material in the Punjab FSc Textbook. If you're in Pakistan, you might want to join an academy for this, I have and it's quite helpful because the teachers know roughly what the chances are of every unit. I study in KIPS. For NUST, there is actually more syllabus and it is also mostly FSc based but to a lesser extent compared to UHS. My observation is that only Physics is more conceptual since it's more mathematics based compared to UHS. But the main subject: Biology has a larger syllabus. So for foreign students, I think Physics is easier to understand, maybe even chemistry but that's about it. This is what I have heard from my teachers, hope it helps you!


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

i have already joined KIPS and it seems that you are probably in islamabad or rawalpindi campus. i joined it last month and as my session is NUMCAT we are still finshing the syllabus for MCAT and then we would be doing NUST but many teachers have started covering some stuff for Nust but they are teaching the stuff which is not really helpful (i am taking about english), they teach somthing else and the test are totally different but they are still somewhat similar to the sample test i have seen for NUST and MCAT.
I dont know what would be perfect for english preparation because i dont think i am gaining any useful information by taking english lectures, even the FSC and a-levels students studying with me have the same opinion. Apart from that rest of the subjects are going really well MasAllah.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh wow! I study in the Islamabad campus class NUMCAT6, roll no.16, what a coincidence! It's the same here, I think we're leaving NUST for the last 2 weeks or so, but we do a few NUST chapters here and there. In English, I am not having too many problems because I think our teacher is good (Sir Ali). The vocab is a bit of a problem though, I'm struggling to complete all the words. Actually my main problematic area seems to be Chemistry. Just as a comparison, could you tell me roughly how many marks you score on average on these KIPS tests? And did you try the KIPS English book? I think you might find it helpful. And do you even know what KIPS stands for?:? By the way, if you're in Islamabad, try finding me I've been wearing a Pakistan Cricket Team shirt with a big 'Haider' written at the back a few times, and I will certainly wear it tomorrow. And yeah, most of the students skip English class anyway.
Back to the point, I seem to note that Biology in NUST requires even more memorization than UHS, only Physics is more conceptual because of being more mathematics-based and modern-physics. That's my observation. Jashn-e-Azadi Mubarak!


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Sory to say but i am in the Rawalpindi campus because i reside in DHA (islamabad) so it is more closer but the study pattern in KIPS is pretty much the same everywhere. Like you said that you are covering some chapters of the NUST, the same way we are doing it. overall the test are good for me in chem because in AP in Canada we focus a lot on the inorganic and your first year chemistry so mashAllah i am facing less problem but i would be screwed for the organic part for sure whereas you guys are good at it. Our english teacher is changed and he is much better than before but he is doing all the stuff from FSC like participles and kinds of adjectives. I dont see any benefits of it in MCAT or NUST because we dont have to identify the error in kinds of adjective or adverbs but instead we are supposed to focus on sentence correction, prepositional erros and vocabs. i know we have to do some identification in NUST but not to this extent as they are teaching. I think KIPS english book is perfect for preparation and i am going to use this inshAllah.
Biology is totally memorization where as physics is somewhat conceptual but still requires the memorization of formulae and various imp info.
Jashn-e-Azadi Mubarak! to you to and best of luck


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't think you remember who I am, I'm the guy who asked you my first question in January, I used to live in Edmonton, AB. I did O-Levels just like you, then moved to Canada, did high school. Came back to Pakistan for MCAT preparation. Our stories are very similar, let's hope they both end well! Did you give SAT? And you might want to try the supplement book, I looked it over a few days ago, and found lots of practice material for UHS specifically. The diagrams also make it a lot easier to understand, rather than memorize. And make sure you apply to Shifa, because that's the only test that's conceptual. NUST is not too conceptual at all!


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

oh thats great you would not believe how much i am relieved by listening to your story. So i am not alone in this country. Yes i have applied in shifa, nust and about to apply in CMH as well but our main goal should be to struggle for the government medical colleges and its not impossible everything is going to come from those six books and we should not be worrying for the conceptual questions because we are good at it masAllah. Now the things that are hard for us is that we havent covered most of the chapters in our physics 30 that are being thought in FSC books and bio is all memorization and most of the hard stuff(classification) is taken out of the UHS syllabus. Have you done AP, if not then it would be harder for you because in bio, chem and physics 30 very little stuff is thought, it would not be even one forth of the UHS syllabus. but dont worry just stick and work according to the guidance of kips academy. 
Have you done your equivalence? you probably would have got your grades i am sure.
let me know as soon as possible and thanks for reminding me because i thought your were a FSC student but its owsum to hear about your real story


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi myctoRule,

Would like to wish all the best for your med school admission in Pak.I hope you remember me ,we had exchanged a couple of PMs at this forum a few months back.

Have you done with your equivalency ? If yes would you like to share it ? 

Good luck once again !


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Muaaz said:


> Hi myctoRule,
> 
> Would like to wish all the best for your med school admission in Pak.I hope you remember me ,we had exchanged a couple of PMs at this forum a few months back.
> 
> ...


Thanks and I do remember all of you!
I havent got my equivalence certificate yet but InshAllah will get by the end of this month provided everything goes smoothly:? and then I would surely share it with you.
Please remember me in your prayers, and thanks once again


----------

